

AngularJS (Google-produced JS Framework) - damncabbage
http://angularjs.org

======
ludicast
Angular is a tremendous framework. It performs great, is engineered for
testing, and leads to very clean code that is 1/3 the backbone equivalent.

------
dmboyd
Aside from the NIH'ism which undoubtedly started this, This looks pretty nice
and its very well documented.

------
dos1
I can't quite tell why someone would want to use this framework over Knockout.
The Knockout documentation is quite a bit more thorough and the two way
binding looks to be more robust.

Also, both Knockout and Angular require that you add non-standard attributes
to your markup. Whatever happened to separation of concerns? Having used both
Knockout and Backbone, I find Backbone's separation of JS and HTML to be a
major benefit. Not to mention two way binding is a neat trick, but often what
I'm really after is a decent structure to hang my custom script on so I can
keep it maintainable. A lot of the code I wrote using Knockout is almost
impossible to follow a few weeks later.

~~~
hnwh
Do you think dynamically adding the data-bind attributes might help with the
separation of concerns or maintainability of knockout? If not, what do you
think the biggest obstacle to maintainability is?

~~~
dos1
I'm not entirely sure that data binding is a good approach in general. I spent
quite a bit of time on a Silverlight MVVM project too, and the data binding
there got to be more trouble than it was worth as well. Seems like data
binding separates the what (user input causes model to update) from the how
(markup bindings magically translate to updated model) and that just makes an
unmaintainable mess.

